# Rapala X-rap Sub-Walk



## Jim (Aug 22, 2007)

Pretty cool action on this bait!


https://www.youtube.com/v/owSLjrsOn1w


----------



## SMDave (Aug 22, 2007)

That looks sweet! Might just have to buy one! And Rapala is a reputable company, so you don't expect a gimmick. This would work great for fluke and striper fishing on the jetties for me.


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2007)

stripers and blues for me too.


----------



## redbug (Aug 23, 2007)

that sure looks cool... i'm thinking schooling bass in the fall...
when they stop chasing the shad on top then fish them just under the surface
Wayne


----------

